# I'm Downsizing - ALOT!



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok if anyone wondering why I sold my beloved Superliners its because I have to downsize ALOT. I currently have almost 70 engines a few large cars, lots of excess track and some building kits I am going to sell off and only keep a small core of stuff - about 10 small engines and some small cars. I want to focus on a smaller core as I am being buried by my own over-productivity.

I'll keep my indoor layout intact, but for the time being my portable is the extent of my empire. Chances are I will NOT make the BTS this year though as I may be very busy about the same time. Sorry guys. I'm not looking to make a ton of money, just a fair price. But I need to minus this baggage by June. 

BTW if anyone is within driving range I also want to sell off some of my more delicate bashes like my Climax's. So if anyone is interested I will add a link here to the classifieds of what photos I have on file. Let me know we'll make a deal.


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

I might be interested in the climax can yoiu post some pix please 
matt


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt send me a PM I'll send you the pics


been asked for all to Please hold public forum Q's until I can add items to the classifieds or send me a PM and we'll talk thru the PMs


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Victor, please email me the info... [email protected] ... I'[m within driving range, San Diego


----------



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

do you have any usa trains sd40-2 for sale ?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

More stuff listed


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Building kits, some critters listed


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

More stuff listed, some boxcars and what was a popular Whadahellizit !!!


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Vic*
*DONT READ THIS or your head will explode......







*

*Guys*
*Clearly Vic is attempting to cause a shortage of 
blue tape and bubble wrap in the LA area.








...nothing damaged/bent/broken.







*
*
Two boxes of ex-Vic-stuff showed up here in New England.*
*They arrived alive, very well packaged and as described.*
*I would be a repeat buyer*


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Pics Ray Pics!


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Vic

Only becaused you forced me...









Amtrak F40PH (dual powered trucks) on Point and Private Varnish on the end.








Spring time in New [email protected]#@!...pollen.....


















With a Full throttle and clear tracks ahead, SHE just eats up the 20' diam SS....


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Vic*
*I added the soon-2-B Material Handling Car (MHC) behind the loco.*
*Then I just had to "PLAY" some more trains/camera. 
*
*









After dark, I will work on adding the motor blocks to you F-40
and will double head on Sunday.*

*









*


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks terrific Ray 

You have no idea how glad I am to see them running where they can look great!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, Ray...where's the snow? I recognize the private varnish! What a great set of pictures. Thanks JimK


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By N1CW on 04/30/2009 8:19 AM



With a Full throttle and clear tracks ahead, SHE just eats up the 20' diam SS....













Nice use of the Superliners. Looks great !


----------

